# Il bisogno di conferme



## Sabina (29 Gennaio 2011)

Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


Mi ci sono ritrovata dall'altra parte. Con la spasmodica ricerca di conferma da parte maschile. Infatti passata la fase simbiotica dell'innamoramento è proprio questo che mi rende difficile lo stare nella situazione. Ci sono, ti amo, non è che posso passare la vita a ripetertelo . Per me l'innamoramento è l'inizio, da lì poi si costruisce. E stare sempre alla ricerca di conferme fa passare in secondo piano tutto il discorso della costruzione.


----------



## dave.one (29 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi ci sono ritrovata dall'altra parte. Con la spasmodica ricerca di conferma da parte maschile. Infatti passata la fase simbiotica dell'innamoramento è proprio questo che mi rende difficile lo stare nella situazione. Ci sono, ti amo, non è che posso passare la vita a ripetertelo . Per me l'innamoramento è l'inizio, da lì poi si costruisce. E stare sempre alla ricerca di conferme fa passare in secondo piano tutto il discorso della costruzione.


Non è che questa continua ricerca della "conferma" dell'amore altrui sia più legato ad una situazione passionale, di debolezza, di insicurezza, se vogliamo, piuttosto che da una situazione di amore profondo reciproco?
Con il senno di poi, e facendo riferimento a mie esperienze passate, mi vien da interpretarlo così.
Forse sbaglio, forse non è la stessa cosa per te e per tanti altri.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non è che questa continua ricerca della "conferma" dell'amore altrui *sia più legato ad una situazione passionale, di debolezza, di insicurezza, se vogliamo, piuttosto che da una situazione di amore profondo reciproco*?
> Con il senno di poi, e facendo riferimento a mie esperienze passate, mi vien da interpretarlo così.
> Forse sbaglio, forse non è la stessa cosa per te e per tanti altri.
> Che ne pensi?


Sì anche per me è così. Ho sempre pensato che quando è Amore lo è. Punto. Chi chiede conferme continue forse non è così sicuro di poterlo dare tutto quell'amore. E allora butta sull'altro le proprie insicurezze.


----------



## dave.one (29 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì anche per me è così. Ho sempre pensato che quando è Amore lo è. Punto. Chi chiede conferme continue forse non è così sicuro di poterlo dare tutto quell'amore. E allora butta sull'altro le proprie insicurezze.


Ricordo curiosamente due esperienze opposte, ma comunque identificabili con pura "passione", capitate quando ero molto più giovane di adesso.
La prima risale alla fine del liceo, quando conobbi questa ragazza stra-passionale, originaria della Puglia, la quale, dopo qualche mese, sembrava non poter stare nemmeno un momento senza sentirmi o sentirsi dire che io c'ero e pensavo a lei. Ed era vero anche per me, pensavo a lei, mi piaceva, era per me una ragazza stupenda, il meglio che potessi chiedere. All'inizio tutto quanto mi fece crescere l'autostima, ma dopo cominciai ad aver paura. Ero giovane, non pensavo di sicuro al matrimonio od ai figli, ma mi spaventai. Lei cominciava a parlarne un po' troppo di frequente. E così la dovetti "mollare". Beh, passarono alcune settimane durante la quale era per me d'obbligo nascondermi, in quanto letteralmente mi cercava!! Dopodiché le acque si quietarono.
L'altra risale invece ad un paio di anni dopo, probabilmente durante anni difficili di studio nei quali, a pensarci oggi, ritengo mi avessero nuociuto in quanto mi rendevo conto che, nonostante cercassi di imparare ciò che leggevo e studiavo, poco rimaneva attaccato al mio cervello, mentre avevo esperienze di altri compagni/compagne universitari che avevano molta più facilità di me nell'apprendere.
Conobbi questa ragazza che mi fece letteralmente perdere la testa. Questo non mi aiutò di sicuro con lo studio, ma, come ben sapete, quando si hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi... Beh, per farla breve: ero letteralmente impazzito. Lei se ne rese conto e pian piano mi "mollò". Feci cose impossibili ed anche un po' stupide, ma non servirono. Provai sulla pelle quanto provò l'ex ragazza pugliese...
Pensandoci oggi, con il senno di poi, direi che l'amore non aveva nulla a che fare con quanto era successo. Era egoismo puro, il desiderio morboso di vederla, sentirla, cercarla, sapere che c'era per me in ogni momento della giornata. Egoisticamente pensando che pure per lei fosse la stessa cosa.
Non era amore: era passione, e sicuramente c'era una punta di forte gelosia al suo interno...


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non era amore: era passione, e sicuramente c'era una punta di forte gelosia al suo interno...


La passione ci deve essere comunque. Altrimenti può essere affetto, voglia di condividere, paura di restare soli, ma non amore (almeno come lo intendo io). La passione vera credo sia confinata nell'innamoramento, poi scema (e si comincia a sognare altro...). Credo sia successo a tutti di incontrare amori passati e domandarsi, ma che cosa ci trovavo? Quando invece la passione continua, beh...


----------



## fatata56 (29 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


 Il bisogno di conferme generalmente lo avverto all'inizio di un rapporto, nella fase iniziale dell'innamoramento e va di pari passo con la voglia dell'altro che non trova sazietà, come hai ben detto tu quando si é "affamati" delle altrui attenzioni, gesti, baci... personalmente quando mi sento insicura e vivo un rapporto instabile cerco conferme, come se volessi disperatamente dirgli "dimmi che non finirà"..


----------



## passante (29 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


boh, no io non mi ci ritrovo molto, nemmeno se penso all'inizio della storia. la voglia di stare assieme sì, ma il bisogno di sentirsi dire il proprio affetto, no.


----------



## fatata56 (29 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> boh, no io non mi ci ritrovo molto, nemmeno se penso all'inizio della storia. la voglia di stare assieme sì, ma il bisogno di sentirsi dire il proprio affetto, no.


 Credo sia una caratteristica femminile sai?
Ho notato che questi pensieri sono lontani dalla psiche maschile!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Credo sia una caratteristica femminile sai?
> Ho notato che questi pensieri sono lontani dalla psiche maschile!


Tutti noi abbiamo una parte maschile e una femminile. Diciamo allora che forse è una caratteristica della parte femminile. Allora ho conosciuto uomini molto femminili, sì ci può stare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina;113376[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.[/B]
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


Mi ritrovo totalmente in questa affermazione. Se amo ho bisogno di conferme continue, i fatti spesso non mi bastano mi servono le parole. 
Nel mio matrimonio è così e questo è uno dei problemi principali, il dover sempre chiedere le conferme senza che mai sia lui di sua iniziativa a dirmi cosa prova per me indipendentemente da cosa i fatti dicano.
Questa esigenza con il mio amante non c'è mai stata. Non mi interessava avere conferme proprio perchè non ne ero innamorata.


----------



## Sabina (30 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo totalmente in questa affermazione. Se amo ho bisogno di conferme continue, i fatti spesso non mi bastano mi servono le parole.
> Nel mio matrimonio è così e questo è uno dei problemi principali, il dover sempre chiedere le conferme senza che mai sia lui di sua iniziativa a dirmi cosa prova per me indipendentemente da cosa i fatti dicano.
> Questa esigenza con il mio amante non c'è mai stata. Non mi interessava avere conferme proprio perchè non ne ero innamorata.


E hai mai provato a parlare di questa tua esigenza con tuo marito?
Non e' che il tuo amante ti dasse comunque una conferma di essere desiderata e che questa Are bastasse?


----------



## Sabina (30 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi ci sono ritrovata dall'altra parte. Con la spasmodica ricerca di conferma da parte maschile. Infatti passata la fase simbiotica dell'innamoramento è proprio questo che mi rende difficile lo stare nella situazione. Ci sono, ti amo, non è che posso passare la vita a ripetertelo . Per me l'innamoramento è l'inizio, da lì poi si costruisce. E stare sempre alla ricerca di conferme fa passare in secondo piano tutto il discorso della costruzione.


Non mi e' mai capitato, almeno non in forma così eccessiva.... penso che sarei scappata.
Ma sono le stesse persone che poi ti hanno tradito?


----------



## Sabina (30 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ricordo curiosamente due esperienze opposte, ma comunque identificabili con pura "passione", capitate quando ero molto più giovane di adesso.
> La prima risale alla fine del liceo, quando conobbi questa ragazza stra-passionale, originaria della Puglia, la quale, dopo qualche mese, sembrava non poter stare nemmeno un momento senza sentirmi o sentirsi dire che io c'ero e pensavo a lei. Ed era vero anche per me, pensavo a lei, mi piaceva, era per me una ragazza stupenda, il meglio che potessi chiedere. All'inizio tutto quanto mi fece crescere l'autostima, ma dopo cominciai ad aver paura. Ero giovane, non pensavo di sicuro al matrimonio od ai figli, ma mi spaventai. Lei cominciava a parlarne un po' troppo di frequente. E così la dovetti "mollare". Beh, passarono alcune settimane durante la quale era per me d'obbligo nascondermi, in quanto letteralmente mi cercava!! Dopodiché le acque si quietarono.
> L'altra risale invece ad un paio di anni dopo, probabilmente durante anni difficili di studio nei quali, a pensarci oggi, ritengo mi avessero nuociuto in quanto mi rendevo conto che, nonostante cercassi di imparare ciò che leggevo e studiavo, poco rimaneva attaccato al mio cervello, mentre avevo esperienze di altri compagni/compagne universitari che avevano molta più facilità di me nell'apprendere.
> Conobbi questa ragazza che mi fece letteralmente perdere la testa. Questo non mi aiutò di sicuro con lo studio, ma, come ben sapete, quando si hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi... Beh, per farla breve: ero letteralmente impazzito. Lei se ne rese conto e pian piano mi "mollò". Feci cose impossibili ed anche un po' stupide, ma non servirono. Provai sulla pelle quanto provò l'ex ragazza pugliese...
> ...


Sicuramente penso anch'io che siano bisogni legati alla passione e alla fase dell'innamoramento. A meno che naturalmente non siano legati ad un reale distacco dell'altro.
Penso anche che sono bisogni che vadano controllati per non far "scappare" l'altro/a.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E hai mai provato a parlare di questa tua esigenza con tuo marito?
> Non e' che il tuo amante ti dasse comunque una conferma di essere desiderata e che questa Are bastasse?


Forse un centinaia di volte.......
Non è la conferma di essere desiderata quella che cerco di più, è la conferma dei sentimenti e questa il mio amante non me l'ha mai data nè tantomeno ho avuto mai il bisogno di averla.
Ho bisogno di sapere e di sentirmi dire quanto conto per te se ti amo.
Se amo metto la persona che amo al centro della mia vita, mio marito è sempre arrivato per me forse anche prima dei miei figli. Le mie attenzioni per lui non sono cambiate in questi anni, nonostante la presenza di un altro  uomo. Ora che quell'uomo non c'è più nella mia vita mi rendo conto che il dare solo e ricevere poco mi fa stare male.
Ripeto sono certa dei suoi sentimenti per me ma forse non mi basta....


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto sono certa dei suoi sentimenti per me ma forse non mi basta....


Non sai quanti danni ti ha fatto quell'uomo, ti ha dato quello che non dovevi avere e fidati...in forma diversa ma da adesso in puo avrai questa fame. Ricorda tu hai l'idea di aver dato tanto e ricevuto niente, se parlassi a tuo marito scopriresti che lui ti ha dato tanto e ricevuto niente...mentre la realtà che avete danto entrambi a modo vostro e forse l'accecamento dell'egoismo di ogni uomo non vi porta a vedere quello che ha fatto l'altro per voi, normale, naturale, ma è un problema tuo e non suo e viceversa.
Che dirti, forse devi imparare a sforzarti tu (come ogni persona) a vedere quello che lui fa per te, quelle rinuncie e quelle cose che sono furoi da lui per te. Io do conferme alla mia donna, a lei piace e lo so...so che sta bene con queste conferme di cui ha bisogno, ma se fosse per me non sarebbe così, odio dirlo a parole, amo farlo con i fatti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sai quanti danni ti ha fatto quell'uomo, ti ha dato quello che non dovevi avere e fidati...in forma diversa ma da adesso in puo avrai questa fame. Ricorda tu hai l'idea di aver dato tanto e ricevuto niente, se parlassi a tuo marito scopriresti che lui ti ha dato tanto e ricevuto niente...mentre la realtà che avete danto entrambi a modo vostro e forse l'accecamento dell'egoismo di ogni uomo non vi porta a vedere quello che ha fatto l'altro per voi, normale, naturale, ma è un problema tuo e non suo e viceversa.
> Che dirti, forse devi imparare a sforzarti tu (come ogni persona) a vedere quello che lui fa per te, quelle rinuncie e quelle cose che sono furoi da lui per te. *Io do conferme alla mia donna, a lei piace e lo so...so che sta bene con queste conferme di cui ha bisogno, ma se fosse per me non sarebbe così, odio dirlo a parole, amo farlo con i fatti*.


 
Hai in parte ragione. Non dico che mio marito non mi ha dato niente. Mi ha dato tanto ma forse non quello di cui aveva bisogno. Per quel che riguarda me, forse con un filo di presunzione, so che ha poco da recriminare (se escludiamo quello che non sa)
Per la parte grassettata: vorrei lo stesso sforzo da mio marito

Ho tralasciato l'altro sul quale ovviamente non siamo minimamente d'accordo


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate?Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?


 Non concordo con quello che hai scritto. Quando sono innamorata non cerco in alcun modo conferme dall'altro. Le conferme le ricerco sempre in me stessa mettendomi in discussione. 
Ricerco conferme nell'altro solo quando sento puzza di bruciato.
Cit.:"...e non credere quando ti dicono che sei speciale, i complimenti costano poco e certe volte non valgono di più...". 




> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


Non saprei, secondo me varia da persona a persona e non in base al sesso.


----------



## lorelai (30 Gennaio 2011)

Bado molto più ai fatti che alle parole. Anche perché ho assisitito a comportamenti schizofrenici, a "ti amo" dietro i quali si nascondeva il vuoto.

Però, se invece le due cose vanno di pari passo, non mi dispiace per niente!


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non mi e' mai capitato, almeno non in forma così eccessiva.... penso che sarei scappata.
> Ma sono le stesse persone che poi ti hanno tradito?


Sì. 

ps ho cercato di scappare ma subentrava il meccanismo ricattatorio "senza di te non ce la  faccio", e cedevo. Spero di avere imparato la lezione adesso.


----------



## passante (30 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che dirti, *forse devi imparare a sforzarti tu (come ogni persona) a vedere quello che lui fa per te, quelle rinuncie e quelle cose che sono furoi da lui per te.* Io do conferme alla mia donna, a lei piace e lo so...so che sta bene con queste conferme di cui ha bisogno, ma se fosse per me non sarebbe così, odio dirlo a parole, amo farlo con i fatti.


mi fai venire in mente una cosa che dice spesso il mio compagno: cioè che ognuno ha il suo linguaggio per dire il proprio amore per gli altri: chi con le parole, chi con i regali e le sorprese, chi con i fatti, ecc. e non è detto che nella coppia le due persone usino lo stesso codice. allora lui dice (come daniele) che bisogna entrambi imparare a capire il codice dell'altro e sforzarsi anche di parlarlo. noi, in realtà, parliamo abbastanza lo stesso linguaggio, però la trovo una cosa vera.


----------



## Sabina (30 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi fai venire in mente una cosa che dice spesso il mio compagno: cioè che ognuno ha il suo linguaggio per dire il proprio amore per gli altri: chi con le parole, chi con i regali e le sorprese, chi con i fatti, ecc. e non è detto che nella coppia le due persone usino lo stesso codice. allora lui dice (come daniele) che bisogna entrambi imparare a capire il codice dell'altro e sforzarsi anche di parlarlo. noi, in realtà, parliamo abbastanza lo stesso linguaggio, però la trovo una cosa vera.


Hai scritto una cosa bellissima e hai azzeccato la questione... Questo intendevo, la ricerca di conferme nei comportamenti, nei gesti, nei toni, nei fatti. Imparare a conoscere il codice dell'altro e far conoscere il nostro... e ogni relazione e' a se' perché il comportamento delle persone si influenza reciprocamente.
Io ho notato ad esempio che all'inizio di una storia vado cauta anche se sono molto presa, nel senso che non mi espongo molto ne a parole ne a fatti, mentre successivamente mi lascio andare. Se trovo una persona che per carattere fa l'opposto di me che accade?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi fai venire in mente una cosa che dice spesso il mio compagno: cioè che ognuno ha il suo linguaggio per dire il proprio amore per gli altri: chi con le parole, chi con i regali e le sorprese, chi con i fatti, ecc. e non è detto che nella coppia le due persone usino lo stesso codice. allora lui dice (come daniele) che bisogna entrambi imparare a capire il codice dell'altro e sforzarsi anche di parlarlo. noi, in realtà, parliamo abbastanza lo stesso linguaggio, però la trovo una cosa vera.


Ma allora...passante...se uno non si sente capito da noi...che ne pensi?
é lui incomprensibile?
è lui che si spiega male?
L'altro duro di comprendonio?

Cioè per esempio...io mi aspetto la parola grazie.
Tu non la sai pronunciare, ma me lo dici con uno sguardo.
Ma io non noto questo sguardo.

Capisci che casino?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa bellissima e hai azzeccato la questione... Questo intendevo, la ricerca di conferme nei comportamenti, nei gesti, nei toni, nei fatti. Imparare a conoscere il codice dell'altro e far conoscere il nostro... e ogni relazione e' a se' perché il comportamento delle persone si influenza reciprocamente.
> Io ho notato ad esempio che all'inizio di una storia vado cauta anche se sono molto presa, nel senso che non mi espongo molto ne a parole ne a fatti, mentre successivamente mi lascio andare. Se trovo una persona che per carattere fa l'opposto di me che accade?


Si ma come fare...
Quando tu dentro di te, senti di aver colto nel segno, capito eh?
E l'altro si spaventa e inizia a nascondere, mischiare le carte in tavola...ecc..ecc...a scappre...
Immagina Sabina...tu vai cauta...
Ma lui è come un radar, un sonar, un martello pneumatico...
Già che accade?
Te lo dico io cosa accade...
Che sto qua ti mette davanti agli occhi perfino aspetti del tuo essere che tu manco sospettavi di avere, potenzialità nascoste...e o accetti la sfida...e dici..ah ma io sono anche questa...o scappi...non vuoi...ti senti smascherata, sbagliata, psicanalizzata...

Io ho bisogno di conferme...specie quando sono canfuso...perchè desidero un bacio e invece di quello arriva un rimprovero...o tranelli del tipo..
Ah ma tu vuoi solo questo da me?
Perchè lo vuoi?
E se io non avessi voglia di dartelo?
E se...
E se..
E ma qui...e ma là...
E se poi non ce la faccio...e se qui...e se là...

Cioè io un tempo ero troppo sicuro di me...ho dovuto fare molta fatica per mettere a nudo le mie insicurezze...
Ma per me è un piacere estremo comfermare...almeno quanto quello di canfutare!


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


leggo la tua domanda
e subito dopo la risposta di mk



MK ha detto:


> ....Ci sono, ti amo, non è che posso passare la vita a ripetertelo .....


io sarei stata il partner ideale di mk 

ci sei.
non ho bisogno di conferme
so che mi ami
ma di grandi conferme non avevo bisogno neanche nei primi tempi dell'innamoramento

parallelamente non sono una persona da "ti amo bacini bacini e dududu dadada"

eppure ...

adesso sento che a volte qualche conferma a volte mi serve


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggo la tua domanda
> e subito dopo la risposta di mk
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io sai sarei così... non sono una persona diciamo molto affettuosa ed espansiva a livello di coccole o parole dolci.
Eppure ora ne sento il bisogno... sono più affettuosa con lui e ricerco conferme in lui (naturalmente quelle spontanee, non richieste) e nei suoi atteggiamenti.


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Eppure ora ne sento il bisogno... sono più affettuosa con lui e ricerco conferme in lui (naturalmente quelle spontanee, non richieste) e nei suoi atteggiamenti.


 entro a gamba tesa, ma ti chiedo: perché?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> entro a gamba tesa, ma ti chiedo: perché?


quoto


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Io rispondo a Farfalla  che a mio avviso in questo piccolo capitolo del forum ha mostrato un dispiacere.
Leggi bene quello che ha detto Passante...non sai quanto possa essere vero.
Io ad esempio adesso sono concretamente così, adoro dimostrarlo con i fatti, ma non disdegno stupire ogni tanto la mia lei con quello che so le può piacere, io non ho bisogno per esempio di questo modo, anzi mi mette in imbarazzo  (se uno non spende alcun soldo per dimostrarmi amore mi fa felice, assurdo no???).
Ma dalla mia ex famosa  io fui accusato di voler comprare il suo amore (falso, io Daniele non avevo bisogno di comprare l'amore di nessuno in quanto nella coppia ero io quello che valeva, cosa dimostrata poi), una delle tante accuse divertenti che mi fece per giustificare la sua deprecabile azione, purtroppo il risultato è che ora io regalo a fatica qualcosa, perchè ho una fottuta paura che il mio modo di fare e di essere venga interpretato come comprare (mi fu detto che sembrava che comprassi l'amore anche aprendo la portiera della macchina quando uscivamo la sera, adesso non lo faccio più!).
Ho capito che noi dobbiamo dare all'altro quello che possiamo dare di nostro, cercare di sforzarci di dare quello che vuole l'altro (nei limiti della nostra personalità)  e tentare di farci capire con l'altra persona.

farfalla, un consiglio da  uomo per parlare a tuo marito...sii più diretta ed anche se ti reputi diretta fidati, non c'è donna che non abbia peccato in questo campo con gli uomini, (quello che per una donna sembra essere diretti per l'uomo è un accenno, quello che per l'uomo è essere diretti per la donna è brutto.), ma tu devi parlare la sua lingua quando devi parlare con lui e lu lo stesso con te (sperando che non si vesta poi anche come te).


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io rispondo a Farfalla  che a mio avviso in questo piccolo capitolo del forum ha mostrato un dispiacere.
> Leggi bene quello che ha detto Passante...non sai quanto possa essere vero.
> Io ad esempio adesso sono concretamente così, adoro dimostrarlo con i fatti, ma non disdegno stupire ogni tanto la mia lei con quello che so le può piacere, io non ho bisogno per esempio di questo modo, anzi mi mette in imbarazzo (se uno non spende alcun soldo per dimostrarmi amore mi fa felice, assurdo no???).
> Ma dalla mia ex famosa io fui accusato di voler comprare il suo amore (falso, io Daniele non avevo bisogno di comprare l'amore di nessuno in quanto nella coppia ero io quello che valeva, cosa dimostrata poi), una delle tante accuse divertenti che mi fece per giustificare la sua deprecabile azione, purtroppo il risultato è che ora io regalo a fatica qualcosa, perchè ho una fottuta paura che il mio modo di fare e di essere venga interpretato come comprare (mi fu detto che sembrava che comprassi l'amore anche aprendo la portiera della macchina quando uscivamo la sera, adesso non lo faccio più!).
> ...


 
Ma quanto mi piaci in questi giorni:up::up:
Grazie per i consigli.....


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> entro a gamba tesa, ma ti chiedo: perché?


Perché sono più affettuosa o perché ricerco conferme?
Mi sento molto coinvolta e ammetto che non so quanto di questo coinvolgimento sia in relazione al "proibito". Comunque sono molto presa e il fatto di doverci vedere così (di nascosto, saltuariamente) mi fa restare "sul filo". Ci sono giorni che la vivo più tranquillamente e altri che la vivo male e arrivo anche a valutare di lasciare la famiglia. Penso sia questa situazione che aumenta il mio bisogno di conferme, ma non perché lui non me le dia.


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché sono più affettuosa o perché ricerco conferme?
> .


la seconda che hai detto :up:

mi chiedo solo se questo bisogno di conferme fa spostare la tua bilancia dal restare in famiglia o meno...
che poi dietro a questo coinvolgimento così forte ci siano altre motivazioni non legate strettamente all'amore penso sia ovvio.

nel senso: avere bisogno di conferme in un rapporto senza futuro non ha senso rispetto al rapporto. ha senso rispetto a te e al disagio che vivi te come donna moglie mamma. nn so se si capisce.


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto :up:
> 
> mi chiedo solo se questo bisogno di conferme fa spostare la tua bilancia dal restare in famiglia o meno...
> che poi dietro a questo coinvolgimento così forte ci siano altre motivazioni non legate strettamente all'amore penso sia ovvio.
> ...


Vista dall'esterno e' più semplice. 
Io mi sono "scissa" per vivere come meglio posso questa storia... perché la voglio vivere.
E' stato difficile i primi mesi, rientravo a casa e piangevo o finivo a litigare con mio marito (forse per creare un eventuale motivo di separazione). Poi sono riuscita a trovare un equilibrio, precario, per non mandare all'aria la famiglia e non rinunciare a quello che volevo. Come moglie sono "quasi" quella di prima, come mamma sempre la stessa, presente e disponibile. Non passo le giornate a pensare a lui...
In effetti il bisogno di conferme in un rapporto che non ha futuro (ma questo non si può dire con certezza) può sembrare assurdo visto dall'esterno... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui ne ho bisogno.


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> In effetti il bisogno di conferme in un rapporto che non ha futuro (*ma questo non si può dire con certezza*) può sembrare assurdo visto dall'esterno... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui ne ho bisogno.


infatti il punto è proprio questo 
e cmq sembra che tu abbia bisogno di conferme da lui come se non le avessi da te stessa e da ciò che ti circonda.

se è così questa cosa è pericolosa; e se anche un domani formaste una coppia, il tuo bisogno di conferme rimarrebbe...

certo che da fuori è più semplice, non si può sapere tutto ma una sfumatura dice più di tante parole.


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vista dall'esterno e' più semplice.
> Io mi sono "scissa" per vivere come meglio posso questa storia... perché la voglio vivere.
> E' stato difficile i primi mesi, rientravo a casa e piangevo o finivo a litigare con mio marito (forse per creare un eventuale motivo di separazione). Poi sono riuscita a trovare un equilibrio, precario, per non mandare all'aria la famiglia e non rinunciare a quello che volevo. Come moglie sono "quasi" quella di prima, come mamma sempre la stessa, presente e disponibile. Non passo le giornate a pensare a lui...
> In effetti il bisogno di conferme in un rapporto che non ha futuro (ma questo non si può dire con certezza) può sembrare assurdo visto dall'esterno... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui ne ho bisogno.



Sabina, esattamente cosa vorresti da quest'uomo? 


.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quando si e' innamorati si e' sempre alla ricerca di continue conferme da parte dell'altro, anche se l'altro ci ricambia e' come se si fosse sempre "affamati", alla ricerca di una parola, di un gesto. E non importa se ieri ci ha detto o ha fatto certe cose... le desideri anche oggi.
> Cosa ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi si ritrova in questo e vuole parlare della propria esperienza?
> E c'è una differenza in questo tra uomini e donne?


Di sicuro c'è una componente che dipende dal momento, e che è legata all'insicurezza di un rapporto che comincia.
Ma molto è legato al carattere.

Io sono affettuosa, e mi piace, no, ho *bisogno* di dire "ti amo" in mille modi diversi.
Ho più bisogno di dare che di ricevere, e non mi pesa se il mio compagno non risponde quanto me. 
Tuttavia, per come sono fatta, sì, per le mie insicurezze, non ricevere conferme mi fa soffrire.
Amo anche la calda sensazione del "ora sono sicura di te... non ho bisogno di chiedere per sapere che mi ami" quando mi sento così capisco che il nostro rapporto è cresciuto.
Ma un "silenzio" di conferme prolungato mi pesa. E mi fa dubitare più che di lui, di me e del mio valore. So che è in parte un marchio di immaturità. E tuttavia riconosco che è così.

Del resto, se a un certo punto, a parte il sesso e l'abitare insieme, non c'è qualcosa che distingua il mio rapporto col mio compagno da quello con un  amico...


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché sono più affettuosa o perché ricerco conferme?
> Mi sento molto coinvolta e ammetto che non so quanto di questo coinvolgimento sia in relazione al "proibito". Comunque sono molto presa e il fatto di doverci vedere così (di nascosto, saltuariamente) mi fa restare "sul filo". Ci sono giorni che la vivo più tranquillamente e altri che la vivo male e arrivo anche a valutare di lasciare la famiglia. Penso sia questa situazione che aumenta il mio bisogno di conferme, ma non perché lui non me le dia.


Sabina com'era lui all'inizio?


----------



## Eliade (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vista dall'esterno e' più semplice.
> Io mi sono "scissa" per vivere come meglio posso questa storia... perché la voglio vivere.
> E' stato difficile i primi mesi, rientravo a casa e piangevo o finivo a litigare con mio marito (forse per creare un eventuale motivo di separazione). Poi sono riuscita a trovare un equilibrio, precario, per non mandare all'aria la famiglia e non rinunciare a quello che volevo. Come moglie sono "quasi" quella di prima, come mamma sempre la stessa, presente e disponibile. Non passo le giornate a pensare a lui...
> *In effetti il bisogno di conferme in un rapporto che non ha futuro (ma questo non si può dire con certezza) può sembrare assurdo visto dall'esterno... ma ci sono dei momenti in cui ne ho bisogno*.


Veramente a me questo sembra più che comprensibile.
Proprio perché non c'è un futuro (o comunque una cosa programmata, insomma non si sa), c'è bisogno di conferme.


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> infatti il punto è proprio questo
> e cmq sembra che tu abbia bisogno di conferme da lui come se non le avessi da te stessa e da ciò che ti circonda.
> 
> se è così questa cosa è pericolosa; e se anche un domani formaste una coppia, il tuo bisogno di conferme rimarrebbe...
> ...


Nella mia vita di tutti i giorni sono una donna decisa, che sa quello che vuole, che gestisce (come tutte le donne) tanti impegni (lavorativi, familiari,ecc). Fino a poco tempo da ero soddisfatta della mia vita, di cio' che avevo realizzato, ancora con degli obiettivi da raggiungengere... una vita tranquilla e serena (certo tra gli alti e bassi che essa ci presenta). 
Non so se questo bisogno di conferme sia legato a lui, alla situazione o a me stessa... ma mi hai dato degli spunti per rifletterci. :up:


----------



## passante (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora...passante...se uno non si sente capito da noi...che ne pensi?
> é lui incomprensibile?
> è lui che si spiega male?
> L'altro duro di comprendonio?
> ...


no, forse mi sono spiegato male. nè l'uno nè l'altro, solo si parlano linguaggi diversi. e una volta che si capisce si è già  ottimo punto: ci si può parlare, una volta che si è consapevoli, dirsi le reciproche aspettative. e poi con un po' di volontà ci si sforza di accettare il linguaggio dell'altro e anche di parlarlo (reciprocamente).

che poi, già ha risposto daniele.


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente a me questo sembra più che comprensibile.
> Proprio perché non c'è un futuro (o comunque una cosa programmata, insomma non si sa), c'è bisogno di conferme.


Certo e' vero... oggi ci vediamo domani non si sa. In effetti lui ogni tanto mi dice che questa storia non può continuare così per sempre... forse quando sara' meno coinvolto mi lascerà ... o mi stancherò io... o maturiamo nel tempo la decisione di prendere una strada insieme.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> .. perciò c'è stata una brusca frenata alla storia per cause di forza maggiore. Ora ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e ci vediamo se va bene una volta alla settimana.
> Penso che anche questa brusca frenata abbia contribuito ad accrescere i miei bisogni di conferma.


Quindi vuoi dire che non sono le sue attenzioni a mancare ma la presenza fisica?


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qualche volta vorrei cambiare la mia vita per provare a vivere una storia alla luce del sole con lui (la mia parte emotiva/irrazionale), altre volte vorrei vivere questa storia per quello che mi può dare e non buttare all'aria la mia vita (la mia parte razionale). Dirai che la seconda ipotesi e' quella che sto vivendo... ma non credere che sia così semplice incontrarsi.





Sabina ha detto:


> All'inizio lui era molto preso, e' stato un crescendo, sms, chat, Skype... riuscivamo a vederci un paio di volte alla settimana. Mi diceva che non c'era molto con la testa al lavoro, che non gli era mai capitato di "dedicare" tutto questo tempo per una donna. Io sono stata presa come lui da tutto e ho vissuto tutto con crescente intensità. Poi la moglie l'ha beccato... o ci si separava, o si chiudeva tutto o continuavamo con più prudenza. Abbiamo scelto l'ultima opzione... perciò c'è stata una brusca frenata alla storia per cause di forza maggiore. Ora ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e ci vediamo se va bene una volta alla settimana.
> Penso che anche questa brusca frenata abbia contribuito ad accrescere  i miei bisogni di conferma.



Sabina cara, ti/vi sei/siete costruito un inferno intorno da quel che leggo ... non so e, non voglio immaginare come finira'.



.


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sabina cara, ti/vi sei/siete costruito un inferno intorno da quel che leggo ... non so e, non voglio immaginare come finira'.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Un paradiso/inferno....
Lo scriverò qua come finirà... se non ci fosse questo forum per me sarebbe molto più dura.
Grazie a tutti voi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vista dall'esterno e' più semplice.
> Io mi sono "scissa" per vivere come meglio posso questa storia... perché la voglio vivere.
> E' stato difficile i primi mesi, rientravo a casa e piangevo o finivo a litigare con mio marito (forse per creare un eventuale motivo di separazione). Poi sono riuscita a trovare un equilibrio, precario, per non mandare all'aria la famiglia e non rinunciare a quello che volevo. Come moglie sono "quasi" quella di prima, come mamma sempre la stessa, presente e disponibile. Non passo le giornate a pensare a lui...
> In effetti il bisogno di conferme in un rapporto che non ha futuro (ma questo non si può dire con certezza) può sembrare assurdo visto dall'esterno... *ma ci sono dei momenti in cui ne ho bisogno*.


Ecco una regola da aggiungere a quelle che tu scrivesti poco tempo fa:

TU-NON-DEVI-AVERE-BISOGNO-DEL-TUO-AMANTE.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco una regola da aggiungere a quelle che tu scrivesti poco tempo fa:
> 
> TU-NON-DEVI-AVERE-BISOGNO-DEL-TUO-AMANTE.


Dildo forever???


----------



## Sabina (31 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco una regola da aggiungere a quelle che tu scrivesti poco tempo fa:
> 
> TU-NON-DEVI-AVERE-BISOGNO-DEL-TUO-AMANTE.


Ma tu come fai?
Se non ne avessi bisogno non m'interesserebbe neanche vederlo e ancora meno scoparlo.
Sarebbe come avere un amico... esco con amici, ma il desiderio di avere rapporti sessuali e' legato a qualcosa di più.
Siamo diverse....


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma tu come fai?
> Se non ne avessi bisogno non m'interesserebbe neanche vederlo e ancora meno scoparlo.
> Sarebbe come avere un amico... esco con amici, ma il desiderio di avere rapporti sessuali e' legato a qualcosa di più.
> Siamo diverse....


Sabina, stai semplificando ancora al massimo.
Non sei diversa da Chiara, per nulla, io imputo in lei solo una profonda ipocrisia di base verso suo marito, ma se lui non esistesse forse il modo con cui vive la sua vita è quella più sana per chi non ha voglia di avere una storia...forse l'unica che può andare bene per non avere problemi reali.
Io conosco una ragazza che non si faceva problemi a fare sesso con persone che non erano persone che le piacessero da starci insieme, per me ha cambiato modo di vivere e di essere...ma solo per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma tu come fai?
> *Se non ne avessi bisogno non m'interesserebbe neanche vederlo e ancora meno scoparlo.*
> Sarebbe come avere un *amico*... esco con amici, ma il desiderio di avere rapporti sessuali e' legato a qualcosa di più.
> Siamo diverse....


Sì, molto diverse.

Tu sei donna all'80% almeno, io viaggio sotto il 50%.
Per te (credo) scopare significa possedere ed essere posseduta, donarti e ricevere un dono: qualcosa che lega profondamente.
Per me è un confronto ad armi pari, come discutere, confrontarsi, bere una birra insieme e ridere.

E' quel bisogno di cui parli che ci trascina a fare cazzate.
Tu vuoi rischiare di combinare cazzate a te e a lui perchè avete bisogno di vedervi?
Ecco, io mi faccio questa domanda e agisco di conseguenza.

Anche a me a volte mancano i miei amici, non sono certo una statua di marmo. Fisicamente mi mancano.
In quei momenti evito di cercarli.
Piuttosto prenoto un week end con mio marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, stai semplificando ancora al massimo.
> Non sei diversa da Chiara, per nulla, io imputo in lei solo una profonda ipocrisia di base verso suo marito, ma se lui non esistesse forse il modo con cui vive la sua vita è quella più sana per chi non ha voglia di avere una storia...forse l'unica che può andare bene per non avere problemi reali.
> Io conosco una ragazza che non si faceva problemi a fare sesso con persone che non erano persone che le piacessero da starci insieme, per me ha cambiato modo di vivere e di essere...ma solo per me.


Daniele, credimi: io e Sabina siamo molto diverse.

Dolce com'è, se ti conoscesse, farebbe di tutto per salvarti.
Io probabilmente ti darei la mazzata finale 

( si scherza, sai.........ma mica poi tanto)


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara, io sono coriaceo adesso, ma è anche per questo che ho un fastidio riguardo le donne.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> All'inizio lui era molto preso, e' stato un crescendo, sms, chat, Skype... riuscivamo a vederci un paio di volte alla settimana. Mi diceva che non c'era molto con la testa al lavoro, che non gli era mai capitato di "dedicare" tutto questo tempo per una donna. Io sono stata presa come lui da tutto e ho vissuto tutto con crescente intensità. Poi la moglie l'ha beccato... o ci si separava, o si chiudeva tutto o continuavamo con più prudenza. *Abbiamo* scelto l'ultima opzione... perciò c'è stata una brusca frenata alla storia per cause di forza maggiore. Ora ci sentiamo tutti i giorni e ci vediamo se va bene una volta alla settimana.
> Penso che anche questa brusca frenata abbia contribuito ad accrescere i miei bisogni di conferma.


perchè?

per costruire un inferno per voi e per chi vi circonda?


e se ti va ripensa un momento ai motivi per cui hai scelto questa opzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco una regola da aggiungere a quelle che tu scrivesti poco tempo fa:
> 
> TU-NON-DEVI-AVERE-BISOGNO-DEL-TUO-AMANTE.



Ecco una cosa che non riesco davvero a capire di te (ne avevo parlato come della tua "capacità chirurgica").
COme fare a costringersi a non avere bisogno di chi ami/sei innamorata/sei anche solo presa.

E' chiaro che non è che cadi stecchita se non c'è, se se ne va, tuttavia...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa che non riesco davvero a capire di te (ne avevo parlato come della tua "capacità chirurgica").
> COme fare a costringersi a non avere bisogno di chi ami/sei innamorata/sei anche solo presa.
> 
> E' chiaro che non è che cadi stecchita se non c'è, se se ne va, tuttavia...


Più sono innamorato più ho bisogno di vedere e stare con una persona...meno lo sono...meno ho bisogno di vederla e di sentirla...
Mi pare umano eh?
E vedi di non canfutarmi...che poi ti devi confrontare con la maledizione del conte!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa che non riesco davvero a capire di te (ne avevo parlato come della tua "capacità chirurgica").
> COme fare a costringersi a non avere bisogno di chi ami/sei innamorata/sei anche solo presa.
> 
> E' chiaro che non è che cadi stecchita se non c'è, se se ne va, tuttavia...


 
Ma infatti, cara Nausicaa, non si tatta di cadere stecchite....
E' che il bisogno crea scompenso, inquietudine, fattori che poi si riversano sulla vita quotidiana.
Se devo perdere la mia pace per una scopata, allora è meglio non farla, capisci quel che voglio dire?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più sono innamorato più ho bisogno di vedere e stare con una persona...meno lo sono...meno ho bisogno di vederla e di sentirla...
> Mi pare umano eh?
> E vedi di non canfutarmi...che poi ti devi confrontare con la maledizione del conte!


 
Appunto.
Non bisogna essere innamorati dell'amante.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti, cara Nausicaa, non si tatta di cadere stecchite....
> E' che il bisogno crea scompenso, inquietudine, fattori che poi si riversano sulla vita quotidiana.
> Se devo perdere la mia pace per una scopata, allora è meglio non farla, capisci quel che voglio dire?


però ...o ti viene naturale o non puoi parlare di *regole ;*perché al momento stesso in cui diventa un'imposizione l'effetto è già nullo e sei già caduta in quello che non vorresti.
ehm...chiaro no?:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti, cara Nausicaa, non si tatta di cadere stecchite....
> E' che il bisogno crea scompenso, inquietudine, fattori che poi si riversano sulla vita quotidiana.
> Se devo perdere la mia pace per una scopata, allora è meglio non farla, capisci quel che voglio dire?


Il fatto è che... bè, a suo tempo provai anche io la strada del "meno bisogno ho, meno soffrirò" -per me il senso era quello, non dico sia lo stesso tuo
Per me è stata impossibile da percorrere. Lo sforzo titanico per escludere i sentimenti, con la forma in cui per me i sentimenti si esprimono... puff... troppa fatica. Altro che scompenso, inquietudine...

Alla fine, la conclusione, basata su queste esperienze... no, io devo dare, e pazienza se poi ci sto male. Quando do -ricambiata, ok, la felicità è tale da farmi dire che ne valeva la pena, quando arriva la batosta.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Non bisogna essere innamorati dell'amante.


Beh...dipende eh?
Dipende in che modo si è innamorati...
Dipende in che modo si viene trattati...
Dipende da cosa si ha in gioco con l'amante...
Ovvio si...dai...ovvio ufficialmente è solo sesso, perchè si ha paura dei sentimenti...ok...controlliamo sempre tutto ok...

Ma ufficiosamente dentro al cuore si agitano quelle acque tempestose che...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il fatto è che... bè, a suo tempo provai anche io la strada del "meno bisogno ho, meno soffrirò" -per me il senso era quello, non dico sia lo stesso tuo
> Per me è stata impossibile da percorrere. Lo sforzo titanico per escludere i sentimenti, con la forma in cui per me i sentimenti si esprimono... puff... troppa fatica. Altro che scompenso, inquietudine...
> 
> Alla fine, la conclusione, basata su queste esperienze... no, io devo dare, e pazienza se poi ci sto male. Quando do -ricambiata, ok, la felicità è tale da farmi dire che ne valeva la pena, quando arriva la batosta.



Anch'io sono come te.
La penso proprio così...
Ma sai una cosa...finchè il mio cuore è stato blindato nessuno aveva paura dei miei sentimenti...ora che li vivo fino in fondo a qualsiasi costo e a qualsiasi prezzo...trovo nel mondo circostante una rigidità emotiva .spaventosa...
Già lo sforzo titatnico di reprimersi...
No ora esprimo...
Ti spaventano?
Problema tuo.
Tu hai blocchi emotivi non io.


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io sono come te.
> La penso proprio così...
> Ma sai una cosa...finchè il mio cuore è stato blindato nessuno aveva paura dei miei sentimenti...ora che li vivo fino in fondo a qualsiasi costo e a qualsiasi prezzo...trovo nel mondo circostante una rigidità emotiva .spaventosa...
> Già lo sforzo titatnico di reprimersi...
> ...


E' accaduto anche a me in passato che alcuni uomini si spaventassero del mio coinvolgimento....forse perché all'apparenza sembro molto pacata.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di sposare mio marito per queste motivazioni, ho avuta una vita tutto sommato serena fino ad adesso. Ma ora mi rendo conto che qualcosa mancava e manca.
> Chissà come sarebbe stato sposare una persona che amavo in modo diverso... chissà ... forse sarebbe stato un matrimonio peggiore di questo... o no....?


hai avuto ciò che volevi: la serenità di un amore quieto, senza scosse

lui ha avuto ciò che voleva (non intendo materialmente)?
sapeva che il tuo era una specie di ripiego?


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> per costruire un inferno per voi e per chi vi circonda?
> 
> ...


Si, vista da fuori può sembrare proprio così. I motivi per cui abbiamo scelto così per adesso sono molteplici e profondi per entrambi... ma come e' stato già detto e' una storia che provabilmente non ha futuro....perciò domani potrebbe essere già finita. Forse spero che interromperla domani sia meno doloroso che interromperla oggi. Ne abbiamo parlato di questo io e lui... sul fatto di non farci male... non so se sia possibile evitarlo.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito sapeva che che lo amavo ma non con chissà quale coinvolgimento. Qualche anno prima di sposarci l'ho lasciato perché mi ero innamorata di un'altra persona e lui ha visto com'ero presa in tutti i livelli per l'altro. Ha sofferto molto, ho avuto paura allora che facesse qualche gesto disperato. Lui ha scelto di non staccarsi da me in quel periodo. Con l'altro poi non e' andata come avrei voluto... ma e' una storia lunga e un po' dolorosa anche questa. Insomma alla fine nel tempo ci siamo riavvicinati, l'attrazione fisica comunque c'era, il nostro rapporto era crescito e maturato... e abbiamo deciso di sposarci. Ecco qua ... sono passati 11 anni... tutto sommato un bel matrimonio. Molte "disgrazie" affrontate insieme che ci hanno molto unito.
> Si, lui sa di avermi amato sempre più di me.



Quindi tuo marito sa di svolgere il ruolo del porto sicuro ... certo non e' da tutti, deve avere una bella forza/resistenza quest'uomo.

E' un po come quelle mogli che sanno di avere dei mariti farfalloni e si sono rassegnate oramai  .


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito sa di svolgere il ruolo del porto sicuro ... certo non e' da tutti, deve avere una bella forza/resistenza quest'uomo.
> 
> E' un po come quelle mogli che sanno di avere dei mariti farfalloni e si sono rassegnate oramai  .


Forse sa anche di avere una moglie farfallona...che ne sappiamo noi??? E  forse è più cazzuto di quanto Sabina creda, perchè in un tradimento per non sfasciare una famiglia ci vuole una gran forza. Non diamo per scontato che lui non sappia o che stia così per vantaggio  nella speranza, forse conoscendola sa che tutto questo finirà...e lui sarà sempre quel porto sicuro, il che denoterebbe una sicurezza di sè che Sabina non ha mai considerato.


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .
> Se devo perdere la mia pace per una scopata, allora è meglio non farla, capisci quel che voglio dire?


Quoto, accidenti quanto è vero!  Perchè perdere la propria pace e serenità per puro atto fisico legato a mere emozioni (che sono come una droga)! Se una cosa ci fa un bene temporaneo ma ci porta alla infelicità è ovvviamente una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse sa anche di avere una moglie farfallona...che ne sappiamo noi??? E  forse è più cazzuto di quanto Sabina creda, perchè in un tradimento per non sfasciare una famiglia ci vuole una gran forza. Non diamo per scontato che lui non sappia o che stia così per vantaggio  nella speranza, forse conoscendola sa che tutto questo finirà...e lui sarà sempre quel porto sicuro, il che denoterebbe una sicurezza di sè che Sabina non ha mai considerato.



Lui conosce lei  meglio di quanto lei conosce lui  :up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lui conosce lei  meglio di quanto lei conosce lui  :up:


In effetti ha vissuto anche l'innamoramento di lei per un altro, cosa che gli renderà facile capire che lei adesso è persa per un altro. Se lei conosce bene lui, lui in effetti ha motivi per conoscere meglio lei.
Sabina, se è come diciamo io e Marì tuo marito è uno di quelli tosti...ma tosti davvero.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> .


Ha saputo fare bene i suoi calcoli.


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse sa anche di avere una moglie farfallona...che ne sappiamo noi??? E  forse è più cazzuto di quanto Sabina creda, perchè in un tradimento per non sfasciare una famiglia ci vuole una gran forza. Non diamo per scontato che lui non sappia o che stia così per vantaggio  nella speranza, forse conoscendola sa che tutto questo finirà...e lui sarà sempre quel porto sicuro, il che denoterebbe una sicurezza di sè che Sabina non ha mai considerato.


Lui e' un grande uomo...
Non mi definirei "farfallona" comunque... gli uomini che ho scopato nella mia vita si contano con le dita di una mano.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti ha vissuto anche l'innamoramento di lei per un altro, cosa che gli renderà facile capire che lei adesso è persa per un altro. Se lei conosce bene lui, lui in effetti ha motivi per conoscere meglio lei.
> Sabina, se è come diciamo io e Marì tuo marito è uno di quelli tosti...ma tosti davvero.


Diciamo che e' molto equilibrato :mrgreen: presente ... a conoscenza dei fatti/patti  .


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lui e' un grande uomo...
> Non mi definirei "farfallona" comunque... gli uomini che ho scopato nella mia vita si contano con le dita di una mano.


... forse ana grande credulona, una ingenua ...cara Sabina tu credi troppo negli altri  fatti furba


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha saputo fare bene i suoi calcoli.


Mi ama molto comunque... lo ha dimostrato in mille occasioni.


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi ama molto comunque... lo ha dimostrato in mille occasioni.


Vorrei metterti il dubbio. Ci vuole poco per dare supporto ad una persona se sei un abile calcolatore. Sai da cosa si vedrebbe se è vera la tua visione soggettiva che vedi di lui? (ricorda che quello che diciamo io e Marì concorda comunque con tuo marito in potenza, non è detto che sia reale). Lo vedresti solo se lui scoprisse il tradimento. Uno furbo saprebbbe fare il bene per se stesso.
Non dare per scontato tuo marito, sarà una bella persona come dici, ma anche la mia ex mi reputava una buona persona eppure ho l'istinto di volerle fare del male che reprimo costantemente.
Sabina, non pensare che le persone amino nel medesimo modo, considera che tutti siamo diversi. e dall'amore all'odio ci vuole un piccolo balzo, molto meno che verso l'indifferenza.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito sapeva che che lo amavo ma non con chissà quale coinvolgimento. Qualche anno prima di sposarci l'ho lasciato perché mi ero innamorata di un'altra persona e lui ha visto com'ero presa in tutti i livelli per l'altro. Ha sofferto molto, *ho avuto paura allora che facesse qualche gesto disperato*. Lui ha scelto di non staccarsi da me in quel periodo. Con l'altro poi non e' andata come avrei voluto... ma e' una storia lunga e un po' dolorosa anche questa. Insomma alla fine nel tempo ci siamo riavvicinati, l'attrazione fisica comunque c'era, il nostro rapporto era crescito e maturato... e abbiamo deciso di sposarci. Ecco qua ... sono passati 11 anni... tutto sommato un bel matrimonio. Molte "disgrazie" affrontate insieme che ci hanno molto unito.
> Si, lui sa di avermi amato sempre più di me.


ho letto fino in fondo

poi son tornata qui

c'è una sensazione che di tanto in tanto mi suscitano i tuoi post ...
una domanda che non mi viene naturale, per come sono fatta, ma per te continua a tornare ...

se fosse proprio questo il compagno di cui hai bisogno?
se fossi tu a non poter vivere senza una roccia innamorata e quieta al tuo fianco?
se fosse la sua presenza a "consentirti" di vivere durevolmente la passione, anche se verso un altro?
perchè da quel che racconti le tue storie ti hanno fanno spesso soffrire: le 2 più plausibilmente durevoli sembrano essere il matrimonio e quella con l'attuale amante
che hanno un unico punto in comune che le altre non avevano: tuo marito

:blank:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto fino in fondo
> 
> poi son tornata qui
> 
> ...


Amoremio, è inquietante quello che hai scritto...ma interessante davvero, in effetti l'unico punto in comune è quella roccia che è suo marito...l'unica.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

*O t*



Daniele ha detto:


> Vorrei metterti il dubbio. Ci vuole poco per dare supporto ad una persona se sei un abile calcolatore. Sai da cosa si vedrebbe se è vera la tua visione soggettiva che vedi di lui? (ricorda che quello che diciamo io e Marì concorda comunque con tuo marito in potenza, non è detto che sia reale). Lo vedresti solo se lui scoprisse il tradimento. Uno furbo saprebbbe fare il bene per se stesso.
> Non dare per scontato tuo marito, sarà una bella persona come dici, ma anche la mia ex mi reputava una buona persona eppure ho l'istinto di volerle fare del male che reprimo costantemente.
> Sabina, non pensare che le persone amino nel medesimo modo, considera che tutti siamo diversi. e dall'amore all'odio ci vuole un piccolo balzo, molto meno che verso l'indifferenza.


Danie'  pero' sto ""Christmas Tree"" nun se po' proprio leggere di questi tempi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie'  pero' sto ""Christmas Tree"" nun se po' proprio leggere di questi tempi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Va meglio???


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Va meglio???



:up:​


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​


 fico! ma come si fa a cambiare l'utente???????????????


----------



## Papero (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi ama molto comunque... lo ha dimostrato in mille occasioni.


Ciao Sabi. Leggendo come descrivi il rapporto tra te e tuo marito mi ricordi molto la mia ex-amante e tuo marito lo vedo molto simile al suo... Mi fa tenerezza, immagino che probabilmente sappia ma faccia finta di non sapere ed essendo innamorato di te ingoia rospi in continuazione...

Poi magari mi sbaglio, è difficile giudicare solo da quello che si legge...


----------



## Papero (1 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> fico! ma come si fa a cambiare l'utente???????????????


da qui http://www.tradimento.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> da qui http://www.tradimento.net/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


 grazie!!! certo che io e la tecnologia.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq per ora non so che scriverci...appena mi viene in mente qualcosa lo cambio...anzi si accettano suggerimenti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie!!! certo che io e la tecnologia.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cmq per ora non so che scriverci...appena mi viene in mente qualcosa lo cambio...anzi si accettano suggerimenti :rotfl::rotfl:


Utente Post-It


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Utente Post-It


:up:

:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Utente Post-It


 giusto....non ci avevo proprio pensato!!!!!! fichissimo!! grazie Daniè mò lo cambio!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

cmq si accettano anche altri suggerimenti:up:


----------



## Sabina (1 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto fino in fondo
> 
> poi son tornata qui
> 
> ...


Sai ci avevo pensato anch'io a questo. Dovrei provare a non averlo accanto, a sapere che non posso più contare su di lui in caso di bisogno (emotivo o di altro tipo). Probabilmente me la caverei lo stesso, ma penso che mi mancherebbe molto. Quanto lo capirei solo provando.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq si accettano anche altri suggerimenti:up:



utente leggiadro 

Sei proprio come una fatina


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Sabi, secondo me ti sei presa responsabilità in famiglia che potevi benissimo delegare a tuo marito...e questo alla lunga pesa e ci si sente troppo adulti. Non dico che tu e tuo marito avete disparità nelle responsabilità, ma che magari avete sbagliato a dividervele.
Poi non conosco ne te e ne lui quindi sparo a caso.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> utente leggiadro
> 
> Sei proprio come una fatina


 grazie per il complimento!! 
uff...ora la scelta si fa difficile! :up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Utente "Post-It leggiadro"???


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Utente "Post-It leggiadro"???



Utente  leggiadro Post-It?


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Utente leggiadro Post-It?


 è andata! Utente leggiadro post-it! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Utente  leggiadro Post-It?


Ok!!! aggiudicato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ...o ti viene naturale o non puoi parlare di *regole ;*perché al momento stesso in cui diventa un'imposizione l'effetto è già nullo e sei già caduta in quello che non vorresti.
> ehm...chiaro no?:singleeye:


Chiarissimo, proff.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chiarissimo, proff.


per domani vorrei una ricerca in merito di almeno quattro protocolli ....vietato spaziare ogni tre righe:maestra:


psma mi sembri un po' attempatella...che sei ripetente?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per domani vorrei una ricerca in merito di almeno quattro protocolli ....vietato spaziare ogni tre righe:maestra:
> 
> 
> psma mi sembri un po' attempatella...che sei ripetente?:mrgreen:



Sì, ma per approfondire le materie....:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ...o ti viene naturale o non puoi parlare di *regole ;*perché al momento stesso in cui diventa un'imposizione l'effetto è già nullo e sei già caduta in quello che non vorresti.
> ehm...chiaro no?:singleeye:


Comunque parlavo di regole per riallacciarmi al vecchio 3d di Sabina.

Imposizione non deve essere, solo logica e ragionamento che portano a fare le scelte più consone per noi stessi/e.
Magari si è già cadute in ciò che non si vorrebbe, ma niente impedisce di uscire da lì.
Io voglio solo esternare un mio pensiero: una donna deve essere in grado di governare la sua vita, anche quella sentimentale ed emotiva. 
Troppe volte mi sembra di leggere di donne che alla fine della fiera agiscono per sanare bisogni e mancanze e non perchè SCELGONO. 
Se arrivano ad avere bisogno di altri uomini è un casino (magari mascherato da grande passione,vedi casi raccontati anche qui dentro).

Poi sono d'accordo che se di una cosa/persona/situazione non si ha bisogno significa che si può anche farne a meno: 
ma cavolo, se nella nostra vita funziona così per la maggior parte delle cose/situazioni/persone perchè non può esserlo anche per l'amante?


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una donna deve essere in grado di governare la sua vita, anche quella sentimentale ed emotiva.
> Troppe volte mi sembra di leggere di donne che alla fine della fiera agiscono per sanare bisogni e mancanze e non perchè SCELGONO.
> Se arrivano ad avere bisogno di altri uomini è un casino (magari mascherato da grande passione,vedi casi raccontati anche qui dentro).
> 
> ...


Chiara tu scegli di soddisfare il tuo bisogno di sesso senza sentimenti sdoppiandoti però. Da una parte la moglie soddisfatta, dall'altra l'amante insoddisfatta (che infatti cerca fuori quello che in casa non ha). 
Se tuo marito facesse la stessa scelta il vostro matrimonio continuerebbe come adesso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiara tu scegli di soddisfare il tuo bisogno di sesso senza sentimenti sdoppiandoti però. Da una parte la moglie soddisfatta, *dall'altra l'amante insoddisfatta* (che infatti cerca fuori quello che in casa non ha).
> Se tuo marito facesse la stessa scelta il vostro matrimonio continuerebbe come adesso?


Non capisco questa parte in grassetto.

Non so se continuerebbe come adesso, non so che livelli di coinvolgimento potrebbe raggiungere lui con altre donne.
L'impressione però è: no, non continuerebbe, perchè lui ha manifestato più volte il desiderio di avere altri figli.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capisco questa parte in grassetto.
> 
> Non so se continuerebbe come adesso, non so che livelli di coinvolgimento potrebbe raggiungere lui con altre donne.
> L'impressione però è: no, non continuerebbe, perchè lui ha manifestato più volte il desiderio di avere altri figli.


Amante insoddisfatta di tuo marito, la tua esperienza altrimenti potrebbe diventare la vostra esperienza. Altri figli? Quindi avresti paura che avesse altri figli da altre donne?


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque parlavo di regole per riallacciarmi al vecchio 3d di Sabina.
> 
> Imposizione non deve essere, solo logica e ragionamento che portano a fare le scelte più consone per noi stessi/e.
> Magari si è già cadute in ciò che non si vorrebbe, ma niente impedisce di uscire da lì.
> ...


 concordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Amante insoddisfatta di tuo marito, la tua esperienza altrimenti potrebbe diventare la vostra esperienza. Altri figli? Quindi avresti paura che avesse altri figli da altre donne?


Non mi definirei amante insoddisfatta di mio marito.
Torno al discorso di prima: è riduttivo pensare che la molla di comportamenti come il mio sia il bisogno di qualcosa che non ho.

Perchè noi donne dovremmo pensare questo di noi stesse?

Non ho paura che lui mi lasci per altre donne disposte ad avere figli assieme a lui: potrebbe comunque succedere, ma la cosa non mi turba più di tanto.
Ma non la trovo una cosa così immediata e facile da realizzare, a meno che uno non sia un incosciente.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi definirei amante insoddisfatta di mio marito.
> Torno al discorso di prima: è riduttivo pensare che la molla di comportamenti come il mio sia il bisogno di qualcosa che non ho.
> 
> Perchè noi donne dovremmo pensare questo di noi stesse?
> ...


Sarebbe comunque un suo problema. Se mi piace il sesso e sono soddisfatta di quello che ho non vado a cercarlo altrove.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sarebbe comunque un suo problema. Se mi piace il sesso e sono soddisfatta di quello che ho non vado a cercarlo altrove.


E' qui che le nostre strade divergono: mi piace il sesso e ne voglio ancora, quando è possibile, senza che diventi una dipendenza.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' qui che le nostre strade divergono: mi piace il sesso e ne voglio ancora, quando è possibile, senza che diventi una dipendenza.


Lo vuoi da uomini diversi, ho capito. Ma non è una dipendenza anche questa? Non dipendi da un uomo ma dipendi da quello che gli uomini, in quanto esseri umani forniti di genitali maschili, ti possono dare. Succede spesso agli uomini questa cosa .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo vuoi da uomini diversi, ho capito. Ma non è una dipendenza anche questa? Non dipendi da un uomo ma dipendi da quello che gli uomini, in quanto esseri umani forniti di genitali maschili, ti possono dare. Succede spesso agli uomini questa cosa .


Magari è una storia del genere.

Ma dipendenza mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi definirei amante insoddisfatta di mio marito.
> Torno al discorso di prima: è riduttivo pensare che la molla di comportamenti come il mio sia il bisogno di qualcosa che non ho.
> 
> Perchè noi donne dovremmo pensare questo di noi stesse?
> ...


tu sicuramente hai fatto bene a non fare un figlio voluto solo da lui , d'altraparte  però , da parte sua è frustrante vedere inibito questo desiderio di paternità


----------

